# How do you like the Fire?



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm (im)patiently waiting for the Kindle Fire that I will be receiving for my birthday this March. To help me pass the time, I was wondering if everyone could give me their opinions on this device? Especially those out there who own one. What do you use it for? What are the pros and cons to the device? Things like that.


----------



## Guerruckey (Jan 13, 2012)

I got a Fire for Christmas, and I've used it every day since. When I took an emergency visit to visit family after the holidays it was a godsend - I downloaded a few movies and books and that got me through the plane rides and long hours in the waiting room. 

And now that I'm home I read it every night, plays games on it, and even keep track of my website. My only wish is that they would allow Google apps in the market, it would make it much more convenient to check and edit my Google Docs, but I've been able to download a few alternate programs that allow me to do it.


----------



## schuttziejr (May 25, 2010)

I recently just purchased my Fire a few days ago and I have barely been able to put it down! Every experience from reading to watching movies to Facebook is flawless and quite comparable to an iPad. I seriously love my KindleFire and it makes me wonder how I got through my previous days without it! I hope that you enjoy yours when you get it, have you have the opportunity to play with one yet? It will make you want one immediately. Hopefully the wait isn't too long!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I've had mine for about a month and I'm enjoying it.. maybe not as much as my Kindle 3 (which I adore) and still use for all my reading (my older glaucoma-suffering eyes prefer the b/w EInk) - but I do enjoy it.    I use the Fire to stream TV/Movies (have Netflix, Hulu Plus - and I'm anxiously waiting for DirectV to support a Kindle version of HBO GO) and also have grown fond of Angry Birds and Scrabble.. (hah)


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I've had my Fire since early December and do use it daily.  Since I have an Amazon Prime Account, I have watched many streaming movies with ear phones (when my husband has something on TV that does not interest me).  I have read on my Fire but still enjoy reading more on my K2.  I have been playing WWF more on my Fire than on my Ipod Touch.  I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

> have you had the opportunity to play with one yet?


I got to play with one at a Target - I didn't want to spend too much time playing with it, when I wasn't going to buy one. (Right then, anyway.) But I did like the look of it.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

As my siggie says, I've had mine since they were first released (mid-November). I absolutely love it! I watch movies, tv shows, read news sites on the internet, play "Words with Friends" and other little app games


----------



## kathielamb (Nov 12, 2011)

I've had mine since November and it's become part of my life. We travel a lot and I watch movies (downloaded from Amazon, there are some bargains), play games and read books at night in the dark (sync with book on K3 which I use during the day). 

I enjoy checking the news using the USA app.  I also use it to check email and it saves me from having to lug a laptop when away from home.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I also got my kindle for Christmas. Its the third kindle I have owned. I had a K1 and have a KK. I love all my kindles. The fire I mainly use to play games, watches videos, and I load my school notes on it. I use pdfs and love them on a colored screen. The detail is amazing. I wish I can screensnap it and share it. Hopefully the time passes quickly and your kindle makes it to where it belongs at you side.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I've come to love it and the only thing that just kills me is that I can hardly see it if I try to read in the car (while waiting for a patient) and I do that pretty often .. and then the only way I can barely read is to remove my sunglasses, which isn't the best for my eyes.

Otherwise, I do love it.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have had my fire since Christmas and I love it. Play games on it all the time... I also surf the net and text.  I have a grocery list on it.  We are always remembering stuff to put on the list when we don't have the list with us so this makes it nice.  I grab my fire open the app type the item and hit the store button and it goes in the list for that store.  I have only watched 1 movie on it but might watch more when I travel.  I do all of my kindle book reading on my kindle keyboard and I read my daughter nook books on my fire via the nook app.  This is nice now we don't have to buy 2 of every book we want to read together.  It seems.like we read.a lot of books together. Our own little book club.  I really like to listen to music while playing games or reading. 

Hope the time flies by so you can have your fire to play with.





sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I ordered my Fire while the press conference was still going on. I had a K2, and also ordered a Touch. I sold my K2 just a couple of weeks ago. I absolutely LOVE my Fire! I love being able to relax in my recliner in the evening and have my Fire with me. I can watch a movie while DH is watching sports, or surf the net. I've been doing a lot of reading on it in the evenings, and love not having a light to read.

The weird thing is, I tend to read in spurts on it. I'll read for several weeks on it, then go back to the Touch. Since I've got the lighted cover on my Touch, I love reading on that even more. I do all my daytime reading (like at lunch) on the Touch, and lately have been reading more on the Touch than the Fire...but there are plenty of other things I've enjoyed the Fire for.

The ONLY thing I'm waiting on is for MightyText to come out with a tablet app, so I can text from it.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Hoosiermama said:


> I ordered my Fire while the press conference was still going on. I had a K2, and also ordered a Touch. I sold my K2 just a couple of weeks ago. I absolutely LOVE my Fire! I love being able to relax in my recliner in the evening and have my Fire with me. I can watch a movie while DH is watching sports, or surf the net. I've been doing a lot of reading on it in the evenings, and love not having a light to read.
> 
> The weird thing is, I tend to read in spurts on it. I'll read for several weeks on it, then go back to the Touch. Since I've got the lighted cover on my Touch, I love reading on that even more. I do all my daytime reading (like at lunch) on the Touch, and lately have been reading more on the Touch than the Fire...but there are plenty of other things I've enjoyed the Fire for.
> 
> The ONLY thing I'm waiting on is for MightyText to come out with a tablet app, so I can text from it.


Yep! I ordered it then too! The trouble was in waiting for it to be delivered in November lol


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Hoosiermama said:


> The weird thing is, I tend to read in spurts on it. I'll read for several weeks on it, then go back to the Touch. Since I've got the lighted cover on my Touch, I love reading on that even more. I do all my daytime reading (like at lunch) on the Touch, and lately have been reading more on the Touch than the Fire...but there are plenty of other things I've enjoyed the Fire for.


I tend to do the same thing...I read on my Fire for weeks until I got my Oberon cover for my Touch. Now I'm back to reading on the Touch all the time, but using the Fire for surfing the net, games, facebook, etc.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I LOVE my fire!  I received mine as a gift from my best friend and I knew I'd like it, but I never knew I'd like it this much. Not a day passes where I don't use it. I use it mainly for games, reading, and the web, but I have watched random shows here and there too. It's an awesome little device. I love having various media formats right at my fingertips.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> I've come to love it and the only thing that just kills me is that I can hardly see it if I try to read in the car (while waiting for a patient) and I do that pretty often .. and then the only way I can barely read is to remove my sunglasses, which isn't the best for my eyes.
> 
> Otherwise, I do love it.


You should order one of those "sunscreen" protectors for the Fire. I have one on mine and I can read in bright sunlight with it. I turn my brightness up all the way and honestly you can read just fine in bright light. The Fire would not be very good if it had the same screen as the Touch, since the Web etc would not be as much fun.

I read mostly at night in bed just before going to sleep. I put the brightness way down and put it on black with white letters and find it so very comfortable to hold. It weighs hardly anything. I use to read at night on my iPod Touch or my iPhone and I now prefer the Fire.


----------



## horsegoalie (Jan 11, 2012)

For me, it is the perfect toy.  I wanted a tablet/Ipad, but I don't want anything big.  I already had Amazon Prime, so the free streaming is awesome.  I have rooted mine ('cause I'm a geek), and installed a bunch of apps, although rooting is not required for most of that.  I use Go Launcher EX, so I get a real android feel when I want, and it's simple to go back to the Amazon interface if I want that.  The Fire is powerful enough to run a bunch of games my son likes, so it is great on the road for him.  

The things I don't like are the storage size (though I think I'm gonna get a Wi-Drive) and the battery life, but the battery life is low for any tablet.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies everyone.   It's good to hear that it's working well for all of you


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I might have to try one.. any recommendations? I already have it turned up bright and used a larger font.

Still not sure if that will solve the polarized sunglasses problem but who knows?



legalbs2 said:


> You should order one of those "sunscreen" protectors for the Fire. I have one on mine and I can read in bright sunlight with it. I turn my brightness up all the way and honestly you can read just fine in bright light. The Fire would not be very good if it had the same screen as the Touch, since the Web etc would not be as much fun.
> 
> I read mostly at night in bed just before going to sleep. I put the brightness way down and put it on black with white letters and find it so very comfortable to hold. It weighs hardly anything. I use to read at night on my iPod Touch or my iPhone and I now prefer the Fire.


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

I love my Fire. I use it daily. One thing that I will say though, is that I would be less happy with it if I weren't able to sideload apps. At least half of the app's I use aren't available on the Amazon Marketplace.


----------



## horsegoalie (Jan 11, 2012)

I went the cheap way with my screen protectors/anti-glare and have been very happy. I bought the ones from the link at Ebay. For $4, if you hate them, toss them, but I find these have a nice feel, the anti-glare is also nice. I won't pretend its perfect anti-glare, but I've been very satisfied.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Pk-Anti-Glare-LCD-Screen-Protector-Cover-Film-Amazon-Kindle-Fire-Tablet-/150705801944?pt=US_Tablet_Accessories&hash=item2316c40ad8#ht_1417wt_1344



Seamonkey said:


> I might have to try one.. any recommendations? I already have it turned up bright and used a larger font.
> 
> Still not sure if that will solve the polarized sunglasses problem but who knows?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I admit I've not seen a need for any thing on my Fire screen.  Don't notice glare issues at all.  I did put a protector on my phone screen as I knew it would get knocked around a lot, but I'm not sure I even need it on that. . .I do feel like it reduces touch responsiveness and the phone is still pretty protected.  I doubt I'd put one on a new model.  Also never had or felt the need for a protector on my Xoom or any of the eInk kindles.

As to the OP question:  I like it just fine. . .use it daily for reading the paper, random non-critical web browsing, and last night for controlling my TiVo.  Also a variety of games. . . .


----------



## corpsjustice (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you have to pay any monthly fees to stream shows, movies and access the internet on the Fire, or is it all over Whisper?


----------



## scott99 (Dec 30, 2011)

sparklemotion said:


> I LOVE my fire!  I received mine as a gift from my best friend and I knew I'd like it, but I never knew I'd like it this much. Not a day passes where I don't use it. I use it mainly for games, reading, and the web, but I have watched random shows here and there too. It's an awesome little device. I love having various media formats right at my fingertips.


This is a perfect description for the greatness of the Kindle Fire. It's an amazing tablet for only $200. I knew I wanted one from the minute I tried it (while Christmas shopping). Luckily, I received some Amazon giftcards for Christmas, so I ordered my Kindle Fire on Dec 26th, had it by the 28th. Have used it every day since.

Love surfing the web on it, reading, playing games (got some amazing ones on Pandaapp, Getjar, etc), and I downloaded the whole season of the Walking Dead Season 2, which I had missed. I watched them on my commute home from work, watching movies/tv shows on the Kindle Fire is awesome. I love my Kindle Fire, can't wait to use it on my vacation in July. Will load it with movies and books.

I love my Kindle Fire, couldn't be happier.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

corpsjustice said:


> Do you have to pay any monthly fees to stream shows, movies and access the internet on the Fire, or is it all over Whisper?


The Fire is WiFi only, so no monthly fees to Amazon.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I love my Fire! Got it for Christmas and have had a blast, I try to remember to check the free app of the day every day & ive got some good deals. I love the magazines on the Fire & the pdfs.  I love love love watching Tv shows & movies and being able to surf the web. I still read on my k2 but ive put several cookbooks on my fire and I love being able to look at all the pretty book covers. 
Love it!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You may have monthly fees if, for example, you use Netflix to stream shows and don't already have a Netflix account (if you have one already with the streaming option, then the Fire is just another place you can stream to, just be sure to add the Netflix app).  Then you may have one-off fees if you rent or buy shows to watch.

Just to be clear.  You probably knew all that, though.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> I might have to try one.. any recommendations? I already have it turned up bright and used a larger font.
> 
> Still not sure if that will solve the polarized sunglasses problem but who knows?


This is the one I bought and love it.

myGear Products ANTI-GLARE SunBlock Screen Protectors for Amazon Kindle Fire (2 Pack)

I was $7.92. I have glasses that are tinted, but my hubby does not wear glasses and he can read well with the SunBlock Screen Protector on too. I think you will like the difference.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi  I got my Kindle Fire for Christmas from the family I work for.  I have been Olivia's Nanny for four years going on five.    She loves it as much as I do.  Especially the games and cut the rope.    You are going to love the fire.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks. The majority of reviews I've found are favorable, so I'm pretty confident I'll like it.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

corpsjustice said:


> Do you have to pay any monthly fees to stream shows, movies and access the internet on the Fire, or is it all over Whisper?


It depends on what you want to stream. You need a Netflix or HuluPlus subscription in order to stream those to the Fire. When you buy the fire- you get Amazon Prime temporarily - and you can stream using their service.


----------

